# how do i turn off "embedded color profile Mismatch" in photoshop?



## Lt Major Burns (May 6, 2006)

whenever i open a photo image in photoshop, i always get this color profile mismatch error, which i always discard.  it's to do with the fact that i have colorsynced my monitors.

i want to turn it off, as i always discard it anyway, and it makes opening batches of photos about 5 times longer than it should...

i';ve tried lots of things and i can't find anything in pshop preferences...

any thoughts?


----------



## Mikuro (May 6, 2006)

Which version of Photoshop are you using?

I've disabled it in CS1 by going to the "Color Settings" window under the Photoshop (application) menu. I set the "Color Management Policies" to off/off/off, and unchecked the "ask when opening" box.


----------



## Natobasso (May 7, 2006)

And save your photoshop files without color management turned on, maybe. Though it sounds like you want it on&#8230;


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 8, 2006)

nah mikuros thing did it.  exactly want i wanted, just turn off the stupid dialogue box


----------

